
Docker image as a “reusable package”: GraphBLAS and LAGraph binaries - bergkvist
https://hub.docker.com/repository/docker/bergkvist/lib-lagraph
======
greenz1
Do we need to login to access these?

~~~
bergkvist
Nope, should be open to access for anyone. But I posted the wrong link. This
one should work: [https://hub.docker.com/r/bergkvist/lib-
lagraph](https://hub.docker.com/r/bergkvist/lib-lagraph)

